# Sparks made a wee error !



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

On all Brocklebank ships and in this case the MV Mahout the engineers supplied the " Radio Shack " with distilled water . On Mahout the 2nd R/O was dispatched by the Chief RO to get some distilled water to top off the batteries . I was on watch and obliged by checking the salinity of the distillate and then filled his bottle from the distillate pump discharge which had a small "pep cock " for the purpose of taking samples .

NO PROBLEM ! until when next they had run out of distilled water ( Which Happened To Be In Port with everything shut down including the Evaporator )

The 2nd R/O went down the engine room looking for someone to give him his "fix " of distilled water and found nobody there ( Smoko ) .

Being an intelligent lad he figured he knew where to find the distilled water as he had see me draw from the Evap. He filled his bottle and then went and topped off the batteries in the Shack.

A rapid degredation of the batteries ensued and all were write offs and had to be replaced before we could sail !!!

Our Evaps were Atlas and when running worked on a va***me of about 26 inches . When they are shut down they fill up with salt water !

Batteries dont like salt water . 

Poor lad ! 
The only people on board who gave him any sympathy were the Engineers as in our opinion he had shown a lot of ini****ive ( wheres the bloddy spell check ??) in at least knowing where it came from !! Just bad luck we were in port at the time .
Enjoyed the extra time in port while the problem was sorted out .
Derek


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Poor little sparklette.

I suppose his supremo was most put out but everyone else bought him a beer for getting more time in port.(Thumb)


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Thats absolutley right !!


----------



## holmsey (Sep 25, 2006)

*Leccy got it wrong too*

During my time on SSA’s MV Cretic one of the electricians arrived on the starting platform as I was going to check the distilled water output, I showed him how to check the output by taking a sip from the test cock, he was impressed by the flavour, little knowing I had slipped a shot of ‘Rose’s Lime Cordial’ into the mug beforehand. The next day he took a mug to quench his thirst and complained most strongly to the watch that Holmsie’s water was the best and that they were useless at making water. It was months before he found out the truth.

Regards
Jim H (Jester)


----------

